# بالانبياء ام باشعياء.للدكتور هولى بايبل



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد
امين
**كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ**: «**هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ*





قراءة نصية مختلف عليها هل هى بالانبياء ام باشعياء 
حسب معطيات النقد النصى ماذا ستكون القراءة الاصلية للنص ؟؟
مشكلة  نصية لا تؤثر مطلقا على معنى النبوة وفى كلتا الحالتين تقدم سرد انجيلى لا يشوبه اى خطأ سواء الانبياء ام اشعياء 
لان ببساطة النبوة مزيج من نبوة لاشعياء وملاخى 
فلا هذة القراءة اخطات ولا هذة 
يتبع بالتحليل النقدى 
للدكتور هولى بايبل

​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الترجمات العربى*
*الانبياء*
*سميث و فانديك*
*2 **كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ**: «**هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ*
*التراجم التي ذكرت اشعياء
* *الحياه*
*2 **كما كتب في كتاب إشعياء**:«**ها أنا أرسل قدامك رسولي الذي يعد لك الطريق؛*
*السارة * 
*2 **بدأت كما كتب النبي إشعيا**: ((**ها أنا أرسل رسولي قدامك ليهيّئ طريقك*
*اليسوعية * 
*2 **كتب في سفر النبي أشعيا**: ((**هاءنذا أرسل رسولي قدامك ليعد طريقك**.*
*المشتركة * 
*مر**-1-2: **بَدأتْ كما كَتبَ النَّبيُّ إشَعْيا**: ((**ها أنا أُرسِلُ رَسولي قُدَّامَكَ ليُهيِّئَ طَريقَكَ*
*البولسية*
*مر**-1-2: **على حَسَبِ ما هو مَكْتوبٌ في أَشَعيْا النَّبي**: "**ها أناذا أُرسلُ ملاكي أَمامَ وَجْهِكَ، لِيُهيّئَ لكَ الطريق**.*
*الكاثوليكية * 
*مر**-1-2: **كُتِبَ في سِفرِ النَّبِيِّ أَشَعيا**: ((**هاءنذا أُرسِلُ رَسولي قُدَّامَكَ لِيُعِدَّ طَريقَكَ**.*


 
*فنجد ان فنديك التي تمثل النص التقليدي هي التي تحتوي علي الانبياء*
*التراجم الانجليزية
**التراجم التي بها الانبياء*
*King James Bible*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in the prophets, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, which shall prepare thy way before thee.
................................................................................ 
*American King James Version*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in the prophets, Behold, I send my messenger before your face, which shall prepare your way before you.

*Tyndale New Testament*
................................................................................ 
as it is written in the prophets, behold I send my messenger before thy face which shall prepare thy way before thee.

*Webster's Bible Translation*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in the prophets, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, who shall prepare thy way before thee;
................................................................................ 
*World English Bible*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in the prophets, "Behold, I send my messenger before your face, who will prepare your way before you.
................................................................................ 
*Young's Literal Translation*
................................................................................ 
As it hath been written in the prophets, 'Lo, I send My messenger before thy face, who shall prepare thy way before thee,' –

(Geneva)  As it is written in the Prophets, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, which shall prepare thy way before thee.  



 

وايضا 
*Mark 1:2 Hebrew Bible**................................................................................ *ככתוב בנביאים הנני שלח מלאכי לפניך ופנה דרכך לפניך׃​ *التراجم التي بها اشعياء
**New American Standard Bible**(©1995)*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in Isaiah the prophet: "BEHOLD, I SEND MY MESSENGER AHEAD OF YOU, WHO WILL PREPARE YOUR WAY;

*American Standard Version*
................................................................................ 
Even as it is written in Isaiah the prophet, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, Who shall prepare thy way.
................................................................................ 
*Bible in Basic English*
................................................................................ 
Even as it is said in the book of Isaiah the prophet, See, I send my servant before your face, who will make ready your way;
................................................................................ 
*Douay-Rheims Bible*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in Isaias the prophet: Behold I send my angel before thy face, who shall prepare the way before thee. 
................................................................................ 
*Darby Bible Translation*
................................................................................ 
as it is written in Isaiah the prophet, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, who shall prepare thy way.
................................................................................ 
*English Revised Version*
................................................................................ 
Even as it is written in Isaiah the prophet, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, Who shall prepare thy way;
................................................................................ 
*GOD'S WORD® Translation**(©1995)*
................................................................................ 
The prophet Isaiah wrote, "I am sending my messenger ahead of you to prepare the way for you

*Weymouth New Testament*
................................................................................ 
As it is written in Isaiah the Prophet, "See, I am sending My messenger before Thee, Who will prepare Thy way";



 

RV

*Mar 1:2*  Even as it is written in Isaiah the prophet, Behold, I send my messenger before thy face, Who shall prepare thy way;  


 

(Bishops)  As it hath ben written in the prophetes: Beholde, I sende my messenger before thy face, whiche shall prepare thy waye before thee.  



 

ESV

(ESV)  As it is written in Isaiah the prophet, "Behold, I send my messenger before your face, who will prepare your way,  



 

ISV

(ISV)  As it is written in the prophet Isaiah, "See! I am sending my messenger ahead of you, who will prepare your way. ​ 
*نلاحظ ان نسبة كلمة انبياء في الانجليزي اكثر بالاضافه ان النسخ الاقدم كلها تؤكد الانبياء مثل * *John wiklef 1385*
*Tyndale’s 1525*
*Miles Coverdale’s 1535*
*Mathew’s Bible 1500- 1555*
*The Great Bible 1539*
*The Geneva Bible 1560*
*The Bishops Bible 1568*
*King James Version 1611*
*اليوناني * 

*اولا التي ذكرت الانبياء*​*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Churc**h**................................................................................ *Ὡς γέγραπται ἐν τοῖς προφήταις, ἰδοὺ ἐγὼ ἀποστέλλω τὸν ἄγγελόν μου πρὸ προσώπου σου, ὃς κατασκευάσει τὴν ὁδόν σου ἔμπροσθέν σου

................................................................................ 
*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)**................................................................................ *ως γεγραπται εν τοις προφηταις ιδου εγω αποστελλω τον αγγελον μου προ προσωπου σου ος κατασκευασει την οδον σου εμπροσθεν σου

ōs gegraptai en tois prophētais idou egō apostellō ton angelon mou pro prosōpou sou os kataskeuasei tēn odon sou emprosthen sou


*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) **................................................................................ *ως γεγραπται εν τοις προφηταις ιδου εγω αποστελλω τον αγγελον μου προ προσωπου σου ος κατασκευασει την οδον σου εμπροσθεν σου

ōs gegraptai en tois prophētais idou egō apostellō ton angelon mou pro prosōpou sou os kataskeuasei tēn odon sou emprosthen sou



 

*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)**................................................................................ *ως γεγραπται εν τοις προφηταις ιδου εγω αποστελλω τον αγγελον μου προ προσωπου σου ος κατασκευασει την οδον σου εμπροσθεν σου

ōs gegraptai en tois prophētais idou egō apostellō ton angelon mou pro prosōpou sou os kataskeuasei tēn odon sou emprosthen sou



 

*Elzevir*

2 ως γεγραπται εν τοις προφηταις ιδου εγω αποστελλω τον αγγελον μου προ προσωπου σου ος κατασκευασει την οδον σου εμπροσθεν σου





 

*Newberry Interlinear*

2 Ως γεγραπται εν τοις προφηταις Ιδου εγω αποστελλω τον αγγελον μου προ προσωπου σου ος κατασκευασει την οδον σου εμπροσθεν σου  





 

*TGV*

2  Στα βιβλία των προφητών είναι γραμμένο: Στέλνω τον αγγελιοφόρο μου πριν από σένα, για να προετοιμάσει το δρόμο σου! ​ 
والنسخ اليوناني التي ذكرت اشعياء
*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics**................................................................................ *καθὼς γέγραπται ἐν τῷ Ἠσαΐᾳ τῷ προφήτῃ· ἰδοὺ ἐγὼ ἀποστέλλω τὸν ἄγγελόν μου πρὸ προσώπου σου, ὃς κατασκευάσει τὴν ὁδόν σου​*................................................................................ *kathōs gegraptai en tō ēsaia tō prophētē idou egō apostellō ton angelon mou pro prosōpou sou os kataskeuasei tēn odon sou
*ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΝ 1:2 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics**................................................................................ *Καθὼς γέγραπται ἐν τῷ Ἠσαΐᾳ τῷ προφήτῃ· ἰδοὺ ἀποστέλλω τὸν ἄγγελον μου πρὸ προσώπου σου· ὃς κατασκευάσει τὴν ὅδον σου,
kathōs gegraptai en tō ēsaia tō prophētē idou apostellō ton angelon mou pro prosōpou sou os
kataskeuasei tēn odon sou
*فالتي تمثل النص التقليدي ونص الاغلبيه تؤكد ان الكلمه المكتوبه بالانبياء والتي تمثل النص النقدي **( **نص الاقليه **) **كتبتا اشعياء * 
*وايضا موجود **( **مكتوب في اشعياء النبي **) **في الفلجاتا والبشيتا * 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*المخطوطات التي تذكر اشعياء * 
  **א**,  B, L,  **Δ*


 
*ولكن المخطوطات التي فيها الانبياء * 


 

*الاسكندرية  **A*​ 





*ومكبر العدد*

*ويتضح ان الكلمة انبياء*​






 
*Προφηταις*​ 

 
*وايضا مخطوط واشنطون القرن الرابع او بداية الخامس*











​*والكلمة التي اسفلها خط هو الانبياء*​ [FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Προφηταις*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
​ 
 
*وباقي المخطوطات التي اوردة كلمة الانبياء * 
*مخطوطات الخط الكبير * 
*E**,** F, G, H, K, P, W, **Π,**Σ,*​ *ومجموعة مخطوطات*
*f13**,*​ 
*ومخطوطات الخط الصغير*
*28**, 180, 579, 597, 1006, 1009, 1010, 1079, 1195, 1216, 1230, 1242, 1253, 1292, 1342, 1344, 1365, 1424, 1505, 1546, 1646, *​ 
*ومجموعة مخطوطات*
*Byz*​ *وهي اعتبرها مهمه لانها ليست مخطوط واحد بل الاف النسخ من الخط البيزنطي المتطابقة معا ويقدر عدد المخطوطات التي تحتوي علي هذا العدد **1500 **وكلهم بهم كلمة انبياء*


 
*ومجموعة مخطوطات القراءات الكنسيه وهي بالمئات*
*Lect *​ 
*ونسخه من الفلجاتا * 
*vg**ms*​ *والسريانية * 
*syr**h*​ *والقبطيه * 
*co**p**bo(ms)(mg)*​ *والارمنية من القرن الخامس **( **والبعض يؤكد انها من القرن الرابع **) **وهي مجموعة مخطوطات كثيره تمثل هذه الترجمه من هذا القرن تقريبا **2587*
*arm *​ 
*والاثيوبية وهي ترجمه تعود الي القرن السادس ويقدر مخطوطاتها **2000 * 
*eth *​ 
*والسلافينية للقرن التاسع ومخطوطاتها تقريبا **4101*
*slav*​ 

 
*ومن هذا نجد الادله قديمه ومتنوعه وتمثل الاسكندري والقيصري والبيزنطي والغربي ايضا * 


 
*وقبل ان انهي هذه النقطه اريد توضيح ان مخطوطه من اللاتينيه القديمه * 
*it**r1*​ *ذكرت شئ مثير وهو * 
*" **كما كتب اشعياء ومكتوب في الانبياء **" **ἐ**ν **Ἠ**σα**ΐᾳ** κα**ὶ**ἐ**ν το**ῖ**ς προφ**ή**ταις*
*وتوضح ان الخطا كان تدريجيا من الانبياء الي اشعياء والانبياء الي اشعياء فقط*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*واوضح شئ مهم قبل ذكر اقوال الاباء يوجد اقتباست لبعض الاباء ضمنيه وهم اقتبسوا معني النبوه وشرحوها ووضحوا ان قائلها اشعياء النبي بالنسبه لشرحهم لموضوع صوت صارخ في البريه فهذا دليل لا يثبت ان العدد الصحيح يحتوي اشعياء * 
*

* 
*ولكن هنا ساوضح الاقتباسات النصية التي تحتوي علي كلمة الانبياء وايضا التي ذكروا فيها اشعياء النبي * 
*

* 
*يقول القديس ارينيؤس*
*(2nd century AD - c. 202)*
*The Apostolic Fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus*
*Chapter X.—Proofs of the foregoing, drawn from the Gospels of Mark and Luke.*
*5. Wherefore also Mark, the interpreter and follower of Peter, does thus commence his Gospel narrative: “The beginning of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, the Son of God; as it is written in the prophets, Behold, I send My messenger before Thy face, which shall prepare Thy way. 3424    The Greek of this passage in St. Mark 1:2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


The voice of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make the paths straight before our God.”* 
*Volume 1   The Apostolic Fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus*
*Clement of Rome, Mathetes, Polycarp, Ignatius, Barnabas, Papias, Justin Martyr, Irenaeus.*
*

* 
*ويتضح انه اقتبس العدد نصا وقال كما هو مكتوب بالانبياء * 
*وشهادة القديس ارينيؤس قويه لانها تعود الي القرن الثاني الميلادي. فتكون كلماته موضحه وبشده لصحة كلمة الانبياء وليس اشعياء.*
*

* 
*وايضا العلامه ترتليان*​ *(ca.160 – ca.220 AD)[*​ *Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian*
*Chapter IX.—Of the Prophecies of the Birth and Achievements of Christ.*
*

* 
*Now He called him an “angel,” on account of the magnitude of the mighty deeds which he was to achieve (which mighty deeds Joshua the son of Nun did, and you yourselves read), and on account of his office of prophet announcing (to wit) the divine will; just as withal the Spirit, speaking in the person of the Father, calls the forerunner of Christ, John, a future “angel, ” through the prophet: “Behold, I send mine angel before Thy”—that is, Christ’s—“face, who shall prepare Thy way before Thee.” 1298   Mal iii:1 : comp. Mark i:2 





Nor is it a novel practice to the Holy Spirit to call those “angels” whom God has appointed as ministers of His power. For the same John is called not merely an “angel” of Christ, but withal a “lamp” shining before Christ: for David predicts, “I have prepared the lamp for my Christ; and him Christ Himself, coming “to fulfil the prophets,* 
*

* 
*Volume 3   Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian*
*Three Parts: I. Apologetic; II. Anti-Marcion; III. Ethical*
*

* 
*ولكن العلامه ترتليان مره اخري يذكر اسم اشعياء النبي * 
*

* 
*even one of the evangelists—Mark—says:  “The beginning of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, as it is written in the prophet Isaiah, Behold, I send My messenger before Thy face, who shall prepare Thy way before Thee,” 3222    Mark i:1,2 





which shows that the beginning of the Gospel is connected with the Jewish writings. * 
*Volume 4 The Fathers of the Third Century*
*Tertullian Part IV; Minucius Felix; Commodian; Origen*
*

* 
*القديس اغريغوريوس صانع العجائب*

*(ca. 213 – ca. 270 AD)*​ *On the Holy Theophany, or on Christ's Baptism.*
*وهو يقول فقط قيل * 
*I cannot keep silence while Thou art present, for I am a voice; yea, I am the voice, as it is said, of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord. 572   .





I have need to be baptized of Thee, and comest Thou to me? I was born, and thereby removed the barrenness of the mother that bore me; and while still a babe I became the healer of my father’s speechlessness* 
*Volume 6 The Fathers of the Third Century*
*

* 
*ويقول العلامه تيتان*​ *

* 
*ANF09. The Gospel of Peter, The Diatessaron of Tatian, The Apocalypse of Peter, the Vision of Paul, The Apocalypse of the Virgin and Sedrach, The Te*
*كما هو مكتوب * 
*and as it is written of John the Baptist,4720 Mal iii:1 Mark i:2.





“Behold I send My messenger before thy face,” the angels (messengers) of God are so called on account of their office, and are not here called men*
*volume 8*
*

* 
*والقديس اغسطينس *​ 
*

* 
*.*
*NPNF1-02. 			St. Augustin's City of God and Christian Doctrine*
*

* 
*يوضح انه النبوه جزئين جزء لاشعياء قال مكتوب ولتوضيح الجزء الثاني من النبوة قال (والنبي ملاخي) . * 
*But the same holy ******ure affords the most ample testimony that even godly men have been called angels; for of John it is written:  “Behold, I send my messenger (angel) before Thy face, who shall prepare Thy way. 846   Mark i:2.



And the prophet Malachi, by a peculiar grace specially communicated to him, was called an angel. * 
*

* 
*Nicene Post Nicene fathers Volume 2 The City of God, Christian Doctrine * 
*

* 
*NPNF1-06. St. Augustin: Sermon on the Mount; Harmony of the Gospels; Homilies on the Gospels*
*ومره اخري يكررها باشعياء النبي *​ 
*The beginning of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, the Son of God; as it is written in the prophet Isaiah, 764 In Isaia propheta. [So the Greek text, according to the best mss. Comp. Revised Version—R.]



Behold, I send a messenger765 Angelum.



before Thy face, which shall prepare Thy way before Thee. The voice of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make His paths straight.* 
*

* 
*والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم *​ 
*347-407 c*​ *NPNF1-14. Saint Chrysostom: Homilies on the Gospel of St. John and the Epistle to the Hebrews*
*وهو يقول النبي القائل علي نبوة ملاخي فقط*
*How then do some say that the expression, “being in the form of God” ( Philip. ii. 6 ) is not  used of His invariable likeness to the Father, because no article is added? For observe, that the article is nowhere added here. Are these words then not spoken of the Father? What then shall we say to the prophet who says, that, “Behold, I send My messenger before Thy face, who shall prepare Thy way” Mal iii:1 as found in Mark i:2 )? for the expressions “My” and “Thy” declare two Persons.* 
*Nicene Post-Nicene fathers volume 14 Homilies on the Gospel of St. John and the Epistle * 
*

* 
*

* 
*واذكر ما كتبه القديس جيروم لانه هو صاحب الترجمه اللاتيني  * 
*Latin Vulgate*
*Saint Jerome (c. 347 – September 30, 420)*
*والترجمه اللاتيني ذكرت اشعياء بدل الانبياء





* NPNF2-06. Jerome: The Principal Works of St. Jerome
Letter LVII. To Pammachius on the Best Method of Translating.
Mark, the disciple of Peter, begins his gospel thus:—“The beginning of the gospel of Jesus Christ, as it is written in the prophet Isaiah: Behold I send my messenger before thy face which shall prepare thy way before thee. The voice of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make his paths straight.” 1697    Mark I :1-3; see R.V.





This quotation is made up from two prophets, Malachi that is to say and Isaiah. For the first part: “Behold I send my messenger before thy face which shall prepare thy way before thee,” occurs at the close of Malachi. 1698   Mal iii:1.





But the second part: “The voice of one crying, etc.,” we read in Isaiah. 1699   Isa XI: 3.





On what grounds then has Mark in the very beginning of his book set the words: “As it is written in the prophet Isaiah, Behold I send my messenger,” when, as we have said, it is not written in Isaiah at all, but in Malachi the last of the twelve prophets? Let ignorant presumption solve this nice question if it can, and I will ask pardon for being in the wrong.  
Nicene Post-Nicene volume 6 Jerome: Letters and Select Works
*وهو يقول * 
*مرقس تلميذ بطرس بدا انجيله بالاتي **. **بداية انجيل يسوع المسيح كما كتب باشعياء النبي **: **ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي سيعد لك الطريق **. **صوت صارخ في البريه **, **اعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمه**.**هذا المقطع كون من نبيين **, **ملاخي واشعياء**. **الجزء الاول **: **ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي سيعد لك الطريق **. **موجود في جملة ملاخي **3: 1 **ولكن الجزء الثاني **: **صوت صارخ في البريه الي اخره **, **نقراءه في اشعياء **40: 3 . **علي هذا الاساس مرقس في بداية كتابه وضع كلمات **: **كما هو مكتوب في سفر اشعياء **: **ها انا ارسل ملاكي **, **لم يكتب في اشعياء اطلاقا ولكن في ملاخي في اخر الانبياء الاثني عشر**. **دعنا نتجاهل الاستنتاجات لحل هذا السؤال لو مستطاع**. **واستسمح العزر في كوني مخطئ **.*
*فهو يعترف ضمنيا بان صياغة نبوة اشعياء خاطئه ولكنه يطلب السماح لخطؤه * 


 
*وايضا كل من القديس فوتيوس والقديس ثاؤفيلوس * 


 
*وبهذا نجد الاباء اليونان واللاتين اكدوا ايضا اصالة كلمة الانبياء من القرون الاولي * 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*
* *ويقول دكتور توماس هولاند ( بعد ان حلل شهادات المخطوطات واثبت ان قراءة الانبياء اصح )*
*The reading, "As it is written in Isaiah the Prophet," seems inconsistent. Nevertheless, it has been noted that Isaiah was the major prophet and therefore he takes preeminence over Malachi.*
*قراءة اشعياء خاطئه ولكن النساخ وضعوها لان اشعياء كان نبي من الانبياء الكبار . * 
*ويكمل ويؤكد انه خطا من نساخ مدرسة الاسكندرية*
*

* 
*يؤكد الدكتور ماتيو ايضا انها خطا من نساخ مدرسة الاسكندريه * 
*

* 
*وايضا يقول د جورج كيلباتريك ان تاريخ هذا الخطا يعود الي مدرسة الاسكندريه في القرن الثاني * 
*Dr. George Kilpatrick has noted, that most of these types of textual variants were introduced into the manu******s by the second century. [3] * 
*George D. Kilpatrick, The Principles And Practice Of New Testament Textual Criticism, (Belgium: Leuven University Press, 1990), 34.*
*

* 
*وايضا يقول الدكتور ولكر ( الذي وضع ثلاث احتماليات )*
*Merv (9th CE) writes in his Diatessaron commentary that in the Diatessaron book which was composed in Alexandria (probably the Ammonius synopsis), Mark says "in the prophets" and not "in Isaiah". (Compare Hjelt, Diatessaron 1901, p. 34-35)*
*فهو يؤكد انها من القديم جدا مكتوب بالانبياء وليس باشعياء * 
*ويقول احتمالية سبب تغيرها من الانبياء الي لاشعياء * 
*On the other hand if "in the prophets" was originally in Mk, it might have been changed to Isaiah to be more specific. This happened also at other places*
*فهو يقول قد يكون غيرها البعض تخيلا منه انه يجعلها اكثر تحديدا من كلمة انبياء الي اشعياء وهذا حدث في اماكن اخري*
*ويكمل ويقول * 
*Isaiah was certainly the best known and most important prophet for the NT writers. * 
*The change to "Isaiah" could also simply be a harmonization to Mt/Lk.*
*لان اشعياء اكثر اهمية لنساخ العهد الجديد فغيروها الي اشعياء لتتمماشي مع متي ولوقا ( لان متي ولوقا تكلما عن نبوة اشعياء فقط ووضعوه بالاسم )*
*

* 
*ويقول هندريكسن*
*Hendricksen (p. 948) draws the same conclusion, noting that a major prophet is preferred over a minor one in a similar double reference in Mark 1:2–3. There Isaiah is credited instead of Malachi (see Mal 3:1). This is certainly to be preferred to Plummer’s suggestion (p. 386) that it was a “slip of the memory.”1 * 
*وهو يوضح انها خطا من ناسخ كتبها من الذاكره فكتب اشعياء بدل الانبياء*
*

* 
*وتحليل سريع لاسلوب القديس مرقس الذي يذكر اشعياء النبي مره واحده باسمه * 
*إنجيل مرقس 7: 6*
*
* 
*فَأَجَابَ 			وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: 			«حَسَنًا 			تَنَبَّأَ إِشَعْيَاءُ 			عَنْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُرَائِينَ! 			كَمَا 			هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: 			هذَا 			الشَّعْبُ يُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ، 			وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي 			بَعِيدًا،*
*

* 
*فلو كان القديس مرقس يخطئ في اقوال الانبياء لم يكن يحدد في هذا العدد انه كتب باشعياء النبي * 
*واعداد اخري يحدد فيها انبياء اخرين مثل دانيال مثل * 
*إنجيل مرقس 13: 14*
*
* 
*فَمَتَى 			نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ 			الْخَرَابِ» 			الَّتِي 			قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، 			قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي. 			­لِيَفْهَمِ 			الْقَارِئُ­ 			فَحِينَئِذٍ 			لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ 			إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،*
*

* 
*ثانيا * 
*بالايمان نثق في دقة كلام الوحي وباستخدام الوحي الالهي لمعلمنا مرقس البشير يكون كلمة كما هو مكتوب في الانبياء ادق وبخاصه ان في زمان القديس مرقس كتاب الانبياء الاثني عشر كان مستقلا عن باقي الانبياء الكبار وكان اسمه كتاب الانبياء وهذا ما يذكره مرقس البشير بدقه في تعبيره "الانبياء" * 
*

* 
*ولهذا ردا علي النقطه الاولي ان ترجمة الفانديك حرفت العدد لتصلح خطأ مرقس طبعا هذا كلام غير دقيق فقد اثبت بكثرة المخطوطات وقدمها وتنوع الترجمات الكثيره واقوال الاباء ايضا الكثيره وتنوعها والتوزيع الجغرافي الواسع للقراءه الصحيحه وهي الانبياء وايضا مخطوطات القراءات الكنسيه يوضح ان القديس مرقس لم يخطئ في تعبيره بل كان الوحي دقيق جدا وايضا الفانديك قدمت لنا النص المسلم صحيح * 
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الشبهة الثانية وشهادة ابونا متي المسكين
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*وابونا متي يقول انه قيل انها تعديل في قديم في اصل الايه ولكنه يكمل قوله ويقول  القصد من هذه البداية **( **اي اصل بداية مرقس الرسول **) **هو الاستشهاد **بالانبياء**. **وهو بهذا رغم علمه براي البعض لكنه يوضح انه يتماشي مع راي ان الاصل هو الانبياء لان هذا ينطبق علي نبوة ملاخي واشعياء معا * 
*ولكنه حتي لو كونه تماشي مع الرائ القائل ان الاصل اشعياء فهو ايضا لم يهتم كثيرا برايهم ولم يعتبره اشكاليه فهو شهاده من الانبياء * 



*واضع شرح جميل لابونا متي وهو مهم كاثبات لاهوتى *​ 








​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا للمجهود الرائع أخى شمس الحق*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*واخيرا اريد ان اضع المعني الروحي للاية حسب تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي *​ 
*. خدمة يوحنا المعمدان*
*اعتادت الشعوب قديمًا أن يرسل الملك أو الإمبراطور من يهيئ له الطريق، أما ربنا يسوع المسيح فقد سبق فأعلن بأنبيائه عن السابق له "يوحنا المعمدان" بكونه ملاك الرب والصوت الصارخ في البرية. يقول الإنجيلي: كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء: "ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي، الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك. صوت صارخ في البرية، أعدوا طريق الرب، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة" [2-3].*
*جاء في بعض النسخ "كما هو مكتوب في إشعياء النبي..."وقد اقتبس القديس مرقس نبوتين عن "السابق للسيد" إحداهما من ملاخي النبي (3: 1)، والأخرى من إشعياء (40: 3).والنبوتان تكشفان عن شخص "السابق للرب" الذي يهيئ له الطريق:*
*أولاً: دعاه ملاخي "ملاك الرب". وقد اعتادت الكنيسة أن تصور القديس يوحنا المعمدان بجناحين كملاك الرب. وهنا يليق بنا ألا نقبل الفكر الأوريجاني بأنه ملاك حقيقي حمل طبيعة بشرية لخدمتنا[26]، إنما دُعي ملاكًا من أجل حياته الملائكية وكرامته السامية كما يقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس بطريرك بلغاريا[27] (765-840 م). ولعله دعي هكذا من أجل سمو رسالته، فإن كلمة "ملاك" في اليونانية كما في اللاتينية معناها "رسول"، أوفد مرسلاً قدام الرب لتهيئة الطريق له بالتوبة، أو لعله دعي هكذا لأنه في أول لقاء تم بينه وبين السيد لم يره حسب الجسد بل رآه بالإيمان وهو في أحشاء أمه أليصابات، حين ركض مبتهجًا عندما دخلت القديسة مريم إليها تحمل السيد في أحشائها (لو 1: 44). يقول العلامة ترتليان: [لم يُدع يوحنا ملاكًا للمسيح فحسب، وإنما دعى أيضًا سراجًا يضيء أمامه، إذ تنبأ داود: "رتبت سراجًا لمسيحي" (مز 132: 35)، بكونه ليس فقط أعد سبله في البرية، وإنما أشار أيضًا إلى حمل الله منيرًا أذهان البشر بكرازته عنه، ليدركوا أنه هو الحمل الذي اعتاد موسى أن يتحدث عنه بأنه يجب أن يتألم[28].]*
*ثانيًا: دعاه إشعياء النبي "الصوت الصارخ في البرية"، فان كان قد جاء كملاك رحمة يكشف لنا عن المخلص وينير أذهاننا لمعرفة حمل الله، فهو أيضًا الأسد الذي يزأر بصوته المرعب في برية قلوبنا القاحلة حتى لا نعتذر بعدم سماعنا كرازته. كملاك يهيئ قلوبنا لحلول حمل الله المصلوب فينا، وكصوت صارخ يهز أعماقنا القاحلة لتترقب باشتياق عمل الله الخلاصي.*
*يميز القديس كيرلس الكبير بين السيد المسيح الكلمة وبين سابقه يوحنا الصوت، فيرى الأول كالشمس الساطعة التي يسبقها كوكب الصبح المنير، إذ يقول: [كان إشعياء على علم بعمل يوحنا التبشيري، فبينما يسمي إشعياء المسيح إلهًا وربًا (إش 9: 6)، يشير إلى يوحنا بأنه رسول خادم ومصباح يضيء قبل ظهور النور الحقيقي. هو كوكب الصبح الذي يعلن بزوغ الشمس من وراء الأفق، فتبدد أشعتها الساطعة سجف الظلام الحالكة. كان يوحنا صوتًا لا كلمة، يتقدم المسيح، كما يتقدم الصوت الكلمة[29].]*
*هذا الصوت يدوي في البرية لأنها قاحلة لا تحمل في داخلها شجرة الحياة كما في الفردوس الأول في عدن، غايته أن يُعلن عن السيد المسيح شجرة الحياة التي تغرس في برية طبيعتنا، ليقيم منها فردوسًا فائقًا بحلوله فيها.بهذا المعنى يقول القديس أمبروسيوس في تعليقه على العبارة الإلهية: "كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية" (لو 3: 2)، [قبل أن يقيم ابن الله أعضاء الكنيسة بدأ عمله في خادمه يوحنا، لهذا أظهر القديس لوقا كلمة الله حالاً على يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية... تحقق هذا في البرية الموحشة، لأن بني المستوحشة أكثر من التي لها أولاد (إش 54: 1)، وقد قيل لها: "افرحي أيتها العاقر التي لم تلد" (إش 54: 1)... إذ لم تكن بعد قد زرعت وسط الشعوب الغريبة... ولم يكن بعد قد جاء ذاك الذي قال:"أما أنا فمثل زيتونة مخصبة في بيت الله" (مز 52: 8)، ولم يكن قد وهب الكرام السماوي للأغصان ثمرًا (يو 15: 1). إذن فقد رنّ الصوت لكي تنتج البرية ثمارًا[30].]*
*بماذا كان ينادي هذا الصوت الصارخ؟ "أعدوا طريق الرب، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة" [3]. يرى الأب ثيوفلاكتيوس أن طريق الرب هو إنجيله أو العهد الجديد، أما سبله فهي النبوات التي تقودنا إليه، فكأن غاية يوحنا المعمدان أن نتقبل إنجيل الرب خلال الإدراك المستقيم لنبوات العهد القديم ورموزه.*
*كان هذا الصوت الذي يقودنا إلى السيد المسيح والتمتع بإنجيله هو صوت التوبة المعلن لا بكلمات يوحنا المعمدان فحسب وإنما حتى بلباسه وطعامه، فكانت حياته كلها صوتًا صارخًا يقود النفوس نحو المسيح. لذلك يقول الإنجيلي: "كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية، ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا. وخرج إليه جميع كورة اليهودية وأهل أورشليم، وأعتمد جميعهم منه في نهر الأردن، معترفين بخطاياهم. وكان يكرز قائلاً: يأتي بعدي من هو أقوى مني، الذي لست أهلاً أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه. أنا أعمدكم بالماء وأما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس" [4-8].*
*ويلاحظ في هذا النص الآتي:*
*أ. كان موضوع كرازته هو "معمودية التوبة" للتمتع بغفران الخطايا. وقد حملت معموديته قوتها لا في ذاتها، وإنما في رمزها لمعمودية السيد المسيح، كما حملت الحية النحاسية في أيام موسى قوة الشفاء من أجل رمزها للصليب. هكذا كان القديس يوحنا المعمدان يعدّهم بمعموديته للتمتع بمعمودية السيد المسيح ويدفعهم إليها حتى ينعموا لا بغفران الخطية فحسب، وإنما بشركة الدفن مع السيد والقيامة، لتكون لهم الحياة الجديدة المقامة (رو 6: 4-5). وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [كما كان هو سابقًا للمسيح، كانت معموديته تمهيدًا لمعمودية الرب[31].]*
*ويرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن يوحنا المعمدان يمثل نهاية الناموس في دفعه الإنسان إلى التمتع بالمسيح وقيادة الكل إليه، وذلك كما تقود التوبة إلى نعمة السيد لنوال المغفرة، إذ يقول: [كانت الكلمة على يوحنا لينادي بالتوبة، من هنا كان يوحنا في نظر الكثيرين صورة للناموس الذي يكشف الخطية، لكنه يعجز عن غفرانها. من كان سائرًا في طريق الأمم يرده الناموس عن ضلاله، ويرجعه عن آثامه، ويدفعه إلى التوبة لنوال الغفران، إذ "كان الناموس والأنبياء إلى يوحنا" (لو 16: 16). هكذا هيأ يوحنا طريق المسيح يسوع مبشرًا بالناموس، وذلك كما تعلن الكنيسة عن النعمة بالتوبة.]*
*ب. يرى القديس جيروم في القديس يوحنا المعمدان صورة حية للحياة النسكية، فقد كانت أمه تقية، وأبوه كاهنًا ومع هذا لم تجتذبه عاطفة أمه ولا مركز أبيه، بل انطلق إلى البرية يطلب المسيح بعيني الإيمان رافضًا كل شيء سواه[32]. وبقدر ما ترك القديس يوحنا العالم استطاع أن يسحب القلوب معه إلى البرية من العالم، سحب جميع كورة اليهودية وأهل أورشليم خلال رائحة المسيح الفائقة التي فاحت فيه.*
*ترك القديس يوحنا ملذات المدينة ومباهجها، وانطلق إلى البرية يأكل العسل البري والجراد. وكأنه جذب للسيد المسيح شعوب الأمم الجافة روحيًا كعسل بري يحمل عذوبة في فم السيد، ويحول من اليهود الذين صاروا كالجراد الساقط بسبب عدم طاعتهم للوصية إلى طعام شهي! بمعنى آخر، إذ نرفض مع يوحنا طعام العالم المبهج نكسب حتى نفوس الآخرين طعامًا شهيًا للرب!*
*يرى القديس أمبروسيوس في ملبس يوحنا المعمدان ومأكله كرازة نبوية عن عمل السيد المسيح، إذ يقول: [تنبأ بملبسه عن مجيء المسيح الذي حمل نجاسات أعمالنا النتنة (كمنطقة من جلد الحيوانات الميتة) وخطايا الأمم الحقيرة (كوبر الإبل)، طارحًا هذا اللباس الذي لأجسادنا على الصليب. وتشير المنطقة الجلدية إلى الجلد الذي كان ثقلاً على النفس لكنه تغير بمجيء المسيح... إذ شملنا قوة تلهبنا روحيًا فتمنطقنا بوصايا الله بروح ساهرة قوية وجسد مستعد متحرر. أما طعام يوحنا فحمل علامة على عمله وحوى سرًا... فصيد الجراد عمل باطل بلا نفع لا يصلح للطعام، والجراد ينتقل من موضع إلى آخر بصوت مزعج. هكذا كانت شعوب الأمم كالجراد، ليس لها عمل نافع، ولا نشاط مثمر، تتمتم أصواتًا بلا معنى ولا اتزان، وتجهل الحياة، صارت طعامًا للنبي، إذ تجمعت ونمت وازدادت في أفواه الأنبياء (خلال دخولهم إلى كنيسة العهد الجديد)... أما العسل البري فيصور لنا عذوبة الكنيسة التي جاءت من البرية، إذ لم تحصد أعمالها في حدود خلايا ناموس اليهود وإنما امتدت إلى الحقول ومواضع الغابة التي سبق فامتلأت بالظلال، كما هو مكتوب: "سمعنا به في أفراثه، ووجدناه في موضع الغابة" (مز 132: 6). كان يوحنا يأكل عسلاً بريًا إشارة إلى الشعوب التي تشبع من عسل الصخرة، كما هو مكتوب: "ومن الصخرة كنت أشبعك عسلاً" (مز 81: 16)[33].] هكذا شبعت الأمم من السيد المسيح الصخرة بعسل كلماته العذبة التي سجلها بالحب على الصليب، وبالقوة خلال قيامته المبهجة.*
*ج. في صراحة ووضوح أعلن القديس يوحنا المعمدان أنه ليس المسيح، معموديته غير معمودية السيد، وشخصه أقل من أن يقارن بشخص السيد.فمن جهة المعمودية يقول: "أنا أعمدكم بماء، وأما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس".كانت معمودية يوحنا ظلاً أو رمزًا تمس غسلات الجسد، أما معمودية السيد المسيح فبحق تقدس الجسد والروح معًا، وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [الماء والروح لا يفترقان، إذ اختلفت معمودية التوبة عن معمودية النعمة التي تشمل العنصرين معًا، أما الأولى فتخص عنصرًا واحدًا. إن كان الجسد والنفس يشتركان معًا في الخطية، فالتطهير واجب للاثنين.]*
*أما من جهة شخص السيد فيقول: "يأتي بعدي من هو أقوى مني، الذي لست أهلاً أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه".يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لم يقصد يوحنا بهذه المقارنة إثبات أن المسيح أعظم منه، فلا وجه للمقارنة بين ابن الله وإنسان. إذ يوجد أقوياء كثيرون، فإبليس قوي: "لا يستطيع أحد أن يدخل بيت القوي وينهب أمتعته إن لم يربط القوي أولاً". (مر 3: 27)، لكن لا يوجد من هو أقوى من المسيح، دليل ذلك أن يوحنا لم يشأ أن يقارن نفسه بالمسيح بقوله: "لست مستحقًا أن أحل سيور حذائه[34]".]*
*د. يعلن القديس يوحنا أنه غير مستحق أن يمد يده ليحل سيور حذائه، وكما سبق فرأينا أن في هذا إشارة إلى إعلانه عن عجزه لإدراك سرّ تجسده، كيف صار كلمة الله إنساناً[35].على أي الأحوال لقد أحنى السيد المسيح رأسه تحت هذه اليد المتواضعة ليكمل كل برّ، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [اليدّ التي أكد أنها غير مستحقة أن تمس حذائه سحبها المسيح على رأسه[36]!]*
*والمجد لله دائما*
*




*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اختصارا للموضوع 
النص المسلم يوضح ان قراءة فى الانبياء هى الاصح 
لكن لا يوجد مشكلة نصية من الاساس لان كلتا القرائتين لا تؤثر على صحة السرد الانجيلى للنبوة 
لانها وردت فى كتاب الانبياء بالفعل وايضا وردت فى نبوة النبى اشعياء 
ويظل يوحنا المعمدان هو الصوت الصارخ والملاك الذى تقدم امام وجه الرب يسوع المسيح يهوه معلنا لنا الخلاص الاتى فى المسيح يسوع 
*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزي الاستاذ شمس الحق شكرا لك علي طرحك او نقل طرح الدكتور هولي
لكن اسمح لي ببعض الاختلاف واسمح لي ايضا بطرحها نقطه نقطه:
1- مامعني قولك:


> المخطوطات التي تذكر اشعياء
> *א, b, l, Δ


ما افهمه من هذا القول هو ان المخطوطات التي تذكر اشعياء اربعه فقط بل ان واحده منها تم تصحيحها فعلا !!
فهل فهمي هذا صحيح؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما افهمه من هذا القول هو ان المخطوطات التي تذكر اشعياء اربعه فقط بل ان واحده منها تم تصحيحها فعلا !!
> فهل فهمي هذا صحيح؟


*لا ياعزيزى ليس المطلوب ان تورد كل مخطوط ورد فيه كل قراءة 
وان كنت تريد ما ذكر قراءة اشعياء النبى باكثر شمولية
 اوردها مولكا فى بحث فى نفس النقطة




*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزي علي التوضيح وان كنت اختلف معك في ضرورة طرح ادله الجانبين فهو من الامور الهامة خصوصا في القرار النقدي فهو لا يمكن بناءه من خلال شهود طرف واحد فقط ..اليس كذلك؟
الاستفسار الثاني: انت في مداخلتك الاخيره (#11) تقول في دعم جانب قراءة اشعياء: الارمانيه (القرن الرابع) في حين تقول في المداخلة (#3) مانصه في دعم جانب قراءة الانبياء:


> والارمنية من القرن الخامس ( والبعض يؤكد انها من القرن الرابع ) وهي مجموعة مخطوطات كثيره تمثل هذه الترجمه من هذا القرن تقريبا 2587


فارجوا التوضيح حول الترجمة الارمينية والي اي جانب تعود ؟
وايضا حول الترجمة القبطية البحيرية وهي صحيح انها تعود (للقرن التاسع) ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الارمينية ايضا من شواهد قراءة فى الانبياء وليس اشعياء فقط
*








*
*


> وان كنت اختلف معك في ضرورة طرح ادله الجانبين فهو من الامور الهامة خصوصا في القرار النقدي فهو لا يمكن بناءه من خلال شهود طرف واحد فقط ..اليس كذلك؟


*وهذا ما حدث لكن ليس واجب علينا ان اذكر القراءة فى 24 الف مخطوطة اتت اشعياء ام الانبياء 
وماعرض من شواهد للنص المسلم(فى الانبياء)ةووجوده فى العدد الاكبر من النص البيزنطى  كفيل بان يضعنا امام ان قراءة فى الانبياء هى الاصلية 
وبالرغم من هذا لا يهمنا ايى القرائتين اصح لان كلاهما يطرح سردا صحيحا للنبوة الورادة فى مقدمة انجيل مرقس
فان كان فى اشعياء او الانبياء فالقرائتين مقبولتين ولا تمثل اى مشكلة*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ شمس الحق انت قلت:


> الارمينية ايضا من شواهد قراءة فى الانبياء وليس اشعياء فقط


ونقلت ايضا:


> والارمنية من القرن الخامس ( والبعض يؤكد انها من القرن الرابع ) وهي مجموعة مخطوطات كثيره تمثل هذه الترجمه من هذا القرن تقريبا 2587


فهل لك عزيزي الفاضل ان تدلنا علي عدد شهود كل جانب واي جانب هو الذي يحوي المخطوطات الاقدم؟ واذا امكن بالمصدر.

بالنسبة للبحيرية:		هل يمكن لحضرتك ان تدلنا علي مصدر لكون الترجمة البحيرية في هذه القضية النقدية تعود للقرن التاسع ؟




> وهذا ما حدث لكن ليس واجب علينا ان اذكر القراءة فى 24 الف مخطوطة اتت اشعياء ام الانبياء


انا لم اطلب عزيزي ان تذكر ال24 الف مخطوط لاني اعرف ان هذا امر مستحيل فعليا
لكن كلامي كان عن ذكر شهود الجانبين وليس التعمق في ذكر شهود جانب واحد فقط واهمال الجانب الاخر وكانه ليس من الاهميه ذكره علي الاطلاق

وبالمناسبة ارجواالتصحيح ان المخطوط إي و إف وإتش لا يعود للقرن السادس.


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> فهل لك عزيزي الفاضل ان تدلنا علي عدد شهود كل جانب واي جانب هو الذي يحوي المخطوطات الاقدم؟ واذا امكن بالمصدر.


*زمن الشهادة لكل قراءة فى الترجمة الارمنية متقارب فلا تستخدم للفصل ياعزيزى فى تحديد اصولية قراءة من عدمها فهى تمثل شاهدا لكل قراءة فقط ولكن لا تستخدم للفصل النقدى لصالح قراءة معينة
*


> بالنسبة للبحيرية:		هل يمكن لحضرتك ان تدلنا علي مصدر لكون الترجمة البحيرية في هذه القضية النقدية تعود للقرن التاسع ؟


*اقرا ياعزيزى الشاهد فى البحث نفسه على قراءة فى الانبياء فى المخطوط القبطى **co**p**bo(ms)(mg
*


> لكن كلامي كان عن ذكر شهود الجانبين وليس التعمق في ذكر شهود جانب واحد فقط واهمال الجانب الاخر وكانه ليس من الاهميه ذكره علي الاطلاق


*ايه يا حبيبى اللى شايفه هيفيد فى الفصل فى تحديد القراءة الاصح ولم يذكر *​
*
*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> زمن الشهادة لكل قراءة فى الترجمة الارمنية متقارب فلا تستخدم للفصل ياعزيزى


يعني مخطوطات كلا الجانبين من الترجمة الارمينية تعود الي القرن الرابع مثلا ولهذا فشهادتهم لا يمكن استخدامها؟
وللتذكير فحضرتك لم توضح مصدر علمي لهذا الكلام



> اقرا ياعزيزى الشاهد فى البحث نفسه على قراءة فى الانبياء فى المخطوط القبطى copbo(ms)(mg


انا سالت حضرتك عن مصدر علمي يقول بان القبطية البحيرية يعود للقرن التاسع وليس عن شهادة هامش مخطوط قبطي !!
مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان الزميل مولكا ايضا لم يذكر مصدر لكون القبطية البحيرية تعود للقرن التاسع سواء في جانب اشعياء او الانبياء



> ايه يا حبيبى اللى شايفه هيفيد فى الفصل فى تحديد القراءة الاصح ولم يذكر


مااراه هو نفس ما يراه علماء النقد النصي مثل ubs4 في ذكرهم لشهود كل جانب علي حده


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			وان كنت اختلف معك في ضرورة طرح ادله الجانبين فهو من الامور الهامة خصوصا  في القرار النقدي فهو لا يمكن بناءه من خلال شهود طرف واحد فقط ..اليس  كذلك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو فعلا طرح أدلة الجانبين ولكنه لم يطرح كل ادلة الجانبين ، بل اهمهم من هنا ومن هناك ! فما يزعجك في هذا ؟






			فارجوا التوضيح حول الترجمة الارمينية والي اي جانب تعود ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ممكن سيادتك مشكورا تضع لنا ، كم عدد الترجمات الأرمينية بالأسماء وبالتأريخ لها !؟؟
هذا أولا

اما ثانيا : فما الإختلاف ؟؟

في بحثي أنا وضعت الرأي الأقدم للتأريخ وهو القرن الرابع ( آخر الرابع ) ولم اذكر القرن الخامس وفي بحث الدكتور هولي بايبل ذكر القرن الخامس وذكر المعلومة التي تفيد بأن البعض يوكد بانها من القرن الرابع 
فما يزعجك في هذا ؟ او ما هو إعتراضك ؟؟ هذا ثانيا

ثالثا : من قال أن الأرمينية شاهدة لقراءة واحدة فقط ؟




			فهل لك عزيزي الفاضل ان تدلنا علي عدد شهود كل جانب واي جانب هو الذي يحوي المخطوطات الاقدم؟ واذا امكن بالمصدر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من هذا يتضح انك لم تدرس التراجم بالنسبة للعلماء النقديين !

فالعلماء يقسمون المخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد ويؤرخوها واحد فواحد فواحد ، كل واحدة بمفردها

اما مخطوطات التراجم ، فلا تؤرخ واحدة فواحدة فواحدة والسبب البسيط الواضح الصريح أنها مخطوطات للتراجم وليست للنص اليوناني !!

ولذلك تجد العلماء يضعون رموز ( تختلف من عالم لآخر ) ليوضح ان القراءة في الأرمينية ( مثلا ) ليست واحدة في كل مخطوطاتها فيضع لك رمز يوضح لك ان هناك مخطوطات للأرمينية ( مثلا ) التي للقرن الرابع ترجح الأنبياء والأرمينية التي للقرن الرابع لها مخطوطات ترجح اشعياء ، فهم يذكروها
وإلا فإحضر لنا كل منها لنستزيد من المراجع علماً !

*


> *بالنسبة للبحيرية:        هل يمكن لحضرتك ان تدلنا علي مصدر لكون الترجمة البحيرية في هذه القضية*


*
*


* ماذا تعني بكلمة " في هذه القضية " ؟؟
هل الترجمة في نفس القضية تؤرخ مرتان ؟؟!!!!!!!


اما عن المصدر ، فهو العلماء أنفسهم ، واما عن الترجمة فإبحث عنها !!




			لكن كلامي كان عن ذكر شهود الجانبين وليس التعمق في ذكر شهود جانب واحد فقط  واهمال الجانب الاخر وكانه ليس من الاهميه ذكره علي الاطلاق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من فعل هذا ؟؟ وما هو الجزء المهمل ؟





			وبالمناسبة ارجواالتصحيح ان المخطوط إي و إف وإتش لا يعود للقرن السادس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عندك حق ، فعلا التأريخ خطأ ، والسبب اني نقلت عن من أخطأ ( طبعا معروف ) والصحيح أن

   E  الثامن

  F and H  التاسع

ربما هو اخطأ في الكتبابة في الحرفين " س " و " ت " وقلبهم
ولكن لا يهم فالكل يمكن أن يخطأ ، وانا اخطأت في عدم الدقة المطلقة في التحقيق والماجعه خلفه !!



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا سالت حضرتك عن مصدر علمي يقول بان القبطية البحيرية يعود للقرن التاسع وليس عن شهادة هامش مخطوط قبطي !!
> مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان الزميل مولكا ايضا لم يذكر مصدر لكون القبطية البحيرية تعود للقرن التاسع سواء في جانب اشعياء او الانبياء



*هذا خطأ آخر للكاتب الأصلي وما نقلت عنه ويمكن أن ينسب لي لأني لم اتحر الدقة الكاملة في نقلي عنه ، أتأسف لكم ، و هو ان البحيرية ورغم أني اعرف تمام العلم انها من القرن الثالث / الرابع إلا اني نقلتها منه سهوا في القرن التاسع ،،

*


> مااراه هو نفس ما يراه علماء النقد النصي مثل ubs4 في ذكرهم لشهود كل جانب علي حده



*وهذا ما تم ، وبالغرم من ذلك فأن اليو بي اس لم تذكر كل المعلومات !!!!!

بل ينبغي ان ترجع الى 7 مراجع اخرى لتعرف كل معلومة عن كل شاهد إن كانت ادرجت كل الشواهد أصلا !


ولك هذا المثال :

*


> يعني مخطوطات كلا الجانبين من الترجمة الارمينية تعود الي القرن الرابع مثلا ولهذا فشهادتهم لا يمكن استخدامها؟
> وللتذكير فحضرتك لم توضح مصدر علمي لهذا الكلام


*
المرجع الذي ذكر ان الأرمينية تشهد لقراءة : اشعياء هو ، اليو بي اس 4

المرجع الذي ذكر أن الأرمينية تشهد لقراءة : الأنبياء هو ، ريتشارد ويلسون في كتابه ، *
NEW TESTAMENT  MANU******S by text type of manu******





​*ولذلك ذكرت كلاهم في الشهادة ولم أضع اي إشارة لأي نسبة مخطوطات تشير الى هذا او ذاك !*
*ولهذا اقول لك لابد من مراجعة أكثر من تحليل نقدي وليس اليو بي اس فقط !*​



​*بإختصار القضية كلها في نقاط :*
*
*
*1. النص النقدي يقرأ " في أشعياء "*
*2. النص المستلم يقرأ " في الأنبياء "*
*3. كلا الرأيين يصعب الجزم المطلق بهم ( على الأقل بالنسبة لي بفعل عامل الأقدمية والجودة وعامل الإنتشار الكبير جدا )*
*4. كلا الرأيين لا يضران الكتاب المقدس في أي نقطة واحدة*
*5. حدثت أخطاء مني غير مقصودة بالطبع في النقل عن من نقلت عنه أتأسف عنه وعني وربا هذا يعلمني ان ادقق في كل الكتابات ولا أستأمن خطأ احد*​





​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *عندك حق ، فعلا التأريخ خطأ ، والسبب اني نقلت عن من أخطأ ( طبعا معروف ) والصحيح أن
> 
> e  الثامن
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا مولكا لتنبيهك له ان ياخذ الحذر مرة اخرى فتعليم الاطفال واجب فها انت تعلمه كل يوم درسا قاسيا فى كيفية الاستدلال بدلا من الاستهبال وممارسة الدجل والشعوذة على عقول تابعيه الغلابة والفضل كله يرجع لشيخنا الهمام صاحب حبة الخردل (اتفه بحث على الشبكة العنكبوتية بل اتفه ماظهر الى الان بخصوص مقارنة الاديان) ان جاز وان سمناه باحثا لا عابثا 
**شفاهم الله*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*طبعا أسم الكتاب تم تشفيره آليا من المنتدى ولكنك تسطيع ان تخمنه او ان تكن بالفعل تعرفه


والآن هل لك اسئلة او إعتراضات اخرى ؟
*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> وانا اخطأت في عدم الدقة المطلقة في التحقيق والماجعه خلفه !!


رغم انك القائل:هنا


> واما عن المخطوطات فكلها مراجعها واضفت عليها !



حضرتك تقول:


> هو فعلا طرح أدلة الجانبين ولكنه لم يطرح كل ادلة الجانبين ، بل اهمهم من هنا ومن هناك ! فما يزعجك في هذا ؟


فهل يفهم من كلامك ذاك ان الاربع مخطوطات هي المهمه فقط في دعم قراءة اشعياء؟



> اما عن المصدر ، فهو العلماء أنفسهم ، واما عن الترجمة فإبحث عنها !!


ممكن حضرتك تدلني علي مصدر علمي للقول بان القبطية يعود للقرن التاسع.
انا لا ابحث عزيزي عن ترجمة انا ابحث فقط عن مرجع لهذا القول لاني بصراحه لا اعرف !



> اما مخطوطات التراجم ، فلا تؤرخ واحدة فواحدة فواحدة والسبب البسيط الواضح الصريح أنها مخطوطات للتراجم وليست للنص اليوناني !!
> ولذلك تجد العلماء يضعون رموز ( تختلف من عالم لآخر ) ليوضح ان القراءة في الأرمينية ليست واحدة في كل مخطوطاتها فيضع لك رمز يوضح لك ان هناك مخطوطات للأرمينية التي للقرن الرابع ترجح الأنبياء والأرمينية التي للقرن الرابع لها مخطوطات ترجح اشعياء ، فهم يذكروها
> وإلا فإحضر لنا كل منها لنستزيد من المراجع علماً !


يبدو انك اساءت فهمي عزيزي
انا لا اتحدث عن هذا انا اتحدث عن امر بسيط الارمينية اذا قلنا انها تعود للرابع فهذا يعني ان جانب من القراءتين يتمتع بدعم مخطوطات ارمينية اقدم من الاخري
واذا قلنا الخامس فهو الامر كذلك فاذا قلنا ان الارمينية تدعم الطرفين ولا اعارضك في ذلك فقط قل لي ايهما يتمتع بدعم الاقدم وطبعا برجاء المصدر .

سبب سؤالي عزيزي لأن الترجمات كما تعلم مخطوطاتها قد تعود للقرون المتاخره لذا لو قلنا كما تشير حضرتك الي ان الاشارة قد تكون مجردة فكيف نعرف اذا ان المخطوطات التي تدعم اشعياء مثلا ليست هي المخطوطات المتاخره من الارمينية او العكس ايضا بالنسبه للانبياء


----------



## The Antiochian (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رااااائع أخي الحبيب .*
*الرب يبارك فيك وبخدمتك*
*بس ملاحظة صغيرة : 



الصوت الصارخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*الصحيح صوت الصارخ ، فهي صوتُ صارخ ٍ*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الترجمة القبطية القرن الثالث اسف انى مرجعتش واتاكد من المعلومة معرفش ان مولكا نقلها غلط من العابث 
**Bohairic*


*The Bohairic (dialect of Lower Egypt) translation was made a little later, as the Greek language was more influential in lower (northern) Egypt. Probably, it was made in the beginning of the 3rd century. It was a very literal translation; many Greek words, and even some grammatical forms (e.g. syntactic construction μεν — δε) were incorporated to this translation. For this reason, the Bohairic translation is more helpful in the reconstruction reconstruction of the early Greek text than any other ancient translation. It should also be noted that the Bohairic translation was influenced by several variables, including the other dialects, primarily Sahidic and Fayyumic. When the patriarchate moved from Alexandria to Cairo in the 11th century, Bohairic was the dominant language of the Coptic church. As the official dialect of the Coptic Orthodox Church, Bohairic seems to enjoy a strong relationship with mainly the other dialects, Egyptian Arabic and—as it was for several centuries—Greek. The text is mainly Alexandrian, somewhat influenced by the Western text-type. The Bohairic translation is designated by copbo.*​


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> وهذا ما تم ، وبالغرم من ذلك فأن اليو بي اس لم تذكر كل المعلومات !!!!!
> بل ينبغي ان ترجع الى 7 مراجع اخرى لتعرف كل معلومة عن كل شاهد إن كانت ادرجت كل الشواهد أصلا !


اختلف معك اليو بي اس ذكرت كل الشواهد النقدية (وارجوا ان تتفهم معي النقدية) لأن كل الشواهد المذكورة ليست نقدية
يمكنك مراجعه مقدمة اليو بي اس لتعرف من اين تستقي شهودها


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> الترجمة القبطية القرن الثالث اسف انى مرجعتش واتاكد من المعلومة معرفش ان مولكا نقلها غلط من العابث


دعنا عزيزي نقر بالواقع فكلاهما اخطأ والكل بشر فلا يهم
المهم عزيزي هو ان نعود لنفس السؤال كيف اذا اعرف ان المخطوط القبطي الشاهد لقراءة الانبياء قديم وليس حديث مثلا يعود للقرن العاشر مثلا او الثاني عشرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			رغم انك القائل:هنا




			واما عن المخطوطات فكلها مراجعها واضفت عليها !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا أنا القائل هذا الكلام وأؤكد عليه مرة أخرى ولذا لن تجدني قلت "         واما عن المخطوطات فكلها مراجعها بصفة مطلقة واضفت عليها !  "

وللتاكيد فستجدني قلت بعدها :

*


> وانا اخطأت في عدم الدقة المطلقة في التحقيق والماجعه خلفه !!


*

فياحبذا لو تزيد التركيز في الكلام !




			فهل يفهم من كلامك ذاك ان الاربع مخطوطات هي المهمه فقط في دعم قراءة اشعياء؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا لا احدد ما يفهم لان ما يفهم هو من تحديد عقلك انت وحدك فإين كنت تَفهم فستفهم ما يُفهم كما أقصده وإن كنت لا تَفهم فلن تفهم مهما كان يُفهم الأمر !!!

من قال كلمة " فقط " ؟؟




			ممكن حضرتك تدلني علي مصدر علمي للقول بان القبطية يعود للقرن التاسع.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واضح انك متسرع جدا 
فلو اعدت القراءة مرة أخرى فستجدني اقول :




هذا خطأ آخر  للكاتب الأصلي وما نقلت عنه ويمكن أن ينسب لي لأني لم اتحر الدقة الكاملة  في نقلي عنه ، أتأسف لكم ، و هو ان البحيرية ورغم أني اعرف تمام العلم انها  من القرن الثالث / الرابع إلا اني نقلتها منه سهوا في القرن التاسع ،،

أنقر للتوسيع...

فيابحذا لو تتأني قبل ان تكتب ولا تتسرع !




			انا لا ابحث عزيزي عن ترجمة انا ابحث فقط عن مرجع لهذا القول لاني بصراحه لا اعرف !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعرف ماذا ؟




			يبدو انك اساءت فهمي عزيزي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ




			انا لا اتحدث عن هذا انا اتحدث عن امر بسيط الارمينية اذا قلنا انها تعود  للرابع فهذا يعني ان جانب من القراءتين يتمتع بدعم مخطوطات ارمينية اقدم من  الاخري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، من قال ان هذا بالضرورة ؟ يبقدو انك لا تعرف كيف كانت تتم عملية النسخ والترجمة قديما !!

ثم من الذي قال اصلا ان المخطوطات الأرمانية منقسمة ؟؟!!!!




			واذا قلنا الخامس فهو الامر كذلك فاذا قلنا ان الارمينية تدعم الطرفين ولا  اعارضك في ذلك فقط قل لي ايهما يتمتع بدعم الاقدم وطبعا برجاء المصدر .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عندما تقل لي من الذي قال ان القراءة في مخطوطات ومخطوطات هى منفصلة فسأرد على كلامك الذي لم اقله اصلا !




			سبب سؤالي عزيزي لأن الترجمات كما تعلم مخطوطاتها قد تعود للقرون المتاخره  لذا لو قلنا كما تشير حضرتك الي ان الاشارة قد تكون مجردة فكيف نعرف اذا ان  المخطوطات التي تدعم اشعياء مثلا ليست هي المخطوطات المتاخره من الارمينية  او العكس ايضا بالنسبه للانبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صراحة ، سبب سؤالك ليس هو هذا ، بل هو تركيبة وخليط من الأخطاء مجتمعة في توجيه الفكرة في صيغة سؤال لي !

1.فمن الذي قال اصلا ان مخطوطات الأرمينية منقسمة بين القراءتين ؟
2. ومن الذي قال أن هذا لا يشار اليه في التعليق النصي لاي شبه عالم وليس عالم !!!! بل أن كتابات الآباء يجرى عليها نفس الفعل انفسها وهو ما يعرف بأسم التنقيح النقدي للمصادر النقدية للعهد الجديد او التنقيح النقدي لمصادر العهد الجديد !!!!

فالأصل هو التأكد من ان القراءة هذه تؤرخ لزمن الترجمة الفعلي وليس مخطوطات متأخرة تحمل عنها نفس الإسم فهم علماء وليسوا آكلين للفول !
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> اختلف معك اليو بي اس ذكرت كل الشواهد النقدية (وارجوا ان تتفهم معي النقدية) لأن كل الشواهد المذكورة ليست نقدية
> يمكنك مراجعه مقدمة اليو بي اس لتعرف من اين تستقي شهودها


كلامك خطأ بلا تدخل الآراء ، فقل لي أين ذكرت اليو بي اس ان الأرمينية تشهد لصالح قراءة الأنبياء !!؟؟

سأنتظرك !!



> المهم عزيزي هو ان نعود لنفس السؤال كيف اذا اعرف ان المخطوط القبطي الشاهد  لقراءة الانبياء قديم وليس حديث مثلا يعود للقرن العاشر مثلا او الثاني  عشرة


بأن تأتي بتمييز زمن القراءة التي في الهامش عن زمن النص الذي في المتن ؟

*فهل لك ان تخبرني بعالم يقول هذا حتى اصحح كلامي ؟*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> 1.فمن الذي قال اصلا ان مخطوطات الأرمينية منقسمة بين القراءتين ؟


الزميل شمس الحق هنا 
حيث قال بالحرف:


> الارمينية ايضا من شواهد قراءة فى الانبياء وليس اشعياء فقط


وهو نفسه قد استشهد ببحثك في وضع الارمينية لكلا القراءتين




> فالأصل هو التأكد من ان القراءة هذه تؤرخ لزمن الترجمة الفعلي وليس مخطوطات متأخرة تحمل عنها نفس الإسم فهم علماء وليسوا آكلين للفول !


يعني ذلك ان قراءة اشعياء في مخطوط ارميني يعود للقرن الخامس عشر يمكن ان نقول ان تعود للقرن الرابع لأن هناك مخطوطات من القرن الرابع تحويها !
هل فهمي هذا صحيح؟



> بأن تأتي بتمييز زمن القراءة التي في الهامش عن زمن النص الذي في المتن ؟
> فهل لك ان تخبرني بعالم يقول هذا حتى اصحح كلامي ؟


لا اعرف من ادخل الفارق بي الهامش والمتن في الموضوع
عزيزي انا سؤالي كان واضحا 
كيف اذا اعرف ان المخطوط القبطي (بدون تمييز هامش من متن) الشاهد لقراءة الانبياء قديم وليس حديث مثلا يعود للقرن العاشر مثلا او الثاني عشرة؟
ام انه حسب كلامك اعلاه فليس بالضرورة يهمنا ان نعرف حتي ولو كان من القرن العشرين مادام القراءة التي يحتويها يمكن تاريخها من القرن الرابع او الثاني مثلا


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> كلامك خطأ بلا تدخل الآراء ، فقل لي أين ذكرت اليو بي اس ان الأرمينية تشهد لصالح قراءة الأنبياء !!؟؟


اذكرك بقولي:
ختلف معك اليو بي اس ذكرت كل *الشواهد النقدية* (وارجوا ان تتفهم معي *النقدية*) لأن كل الشواهد المذكورة *ليست نقدية*
يمكنك مراجعه مقدمة اليو بي اس لتعرف من اين تستقي شهودها

للاسف انا لا املك الاصدار الثالث سواء المصحح او غير المصحح ، فقط الاصدار الرابع ذكر الارمينية في شواهد اشعياء لأن الارمينية المستخدمه هي نسخه نقدية


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> الزميل شمس الحق هنا



*واضح انك تعاب في الأول والأخير بعدم التركيز او الخلط بين الكلام او عدم الفهم لكلامنا

فأنا اقول بالحرف لك :
*


> *1.فمن الذي قال اصلا ان مخطوطات الأرمينية منقسمة بين القراءتين ؟*


*
المخطوطااااااااااااااااااااااااات ، ولذلك شرحت لك بالتفصيل أنه لو كان هذا صحيحا فسيكون بجانبها علامة توضح ذلك ( تختلف من عالم لآخر )

فالسبب في وضع الأرمينية لكلا القراءتين ليس هو إنقسام مخطوطاتها ! بل هو ذكرها في مصدر بصالح قراءة معينة ومصدر أخر لصالح القراءة الأخرى ولذلك طلبت منك مرتين أن تأتي لنا بتأيديها كما وضعه لجنة اليو بي اس مرة ومرة أخرى من العالم ريتشارد ويلسون !!
ولم تأت وإن كنت اتيت ما كنت تسأل نفس الءال مرة أخرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*



> وهو نفسه قد استشهد ببحثك في وضع الارمينية لكلا القراءتين



*عارف !! وما علاقة استشهاده بسؤالي !؟؟

*


> هل فهمي هذا صحيح؟



*طالما فهمك ، فهو غير صحيح !

من الذي قال أصلا ان هناك خلاف بين مـخــطــوطــاتـهــا ؟؟؟

**



			لا اعرف من ادخل الفارق بي الهامش والمتن في الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التعليقات النقدية !! 




			كيف اذا اعرف ان المخطوط القبطي (بدون تمييز هامش من متن) الشاهد لقراءة  الانبياء قديم وليس حديث مثلا يعود للقرن العاشر مثلا او الثاني عشرة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكرر الكلام !

بأن تأتي اولا ( بشكل عام ) بتأريخ الترجمة ومن ثم لو كانت الكلمة المختلف عليها في الهامش فلابد أن تأتي بفصل تاريخها عن تاريخ المتن الأصلي لها وإلا فستكون من نفس زمن الترجمة !!





			ام انه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





حسب كلامك اعلاه فليس بالضرورة يهمنا ان نعرف حتي ولو كان من القرن  العشرين مادام القراءة التي يحتويها يمكن تاريخها من القرن الرابع او  الثاني مثلا 		

أنقر للتوسيع...




لا تتكلم بجهل وتضع كلامك على لساني ، فسوء فهمك هو العامل الوحيد الحاكم هنا ، فياحبذا لو تقتبس كلامي لاريك فساد فكرك في فهم كلامي !

*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			اذكرك بقولي:
ختلف معك اليو بي اس ذكرت كل الشواهد النقدية (وارجوا ان تتفهم معي النقدية) لأن كل الشواهد المذكورة ليست نقدية
يمكنك مراجعه مقدمة اليو بي اس لتعرف من اين تستقي شهودها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تذكرني فأنا لم انسِ ولذلك ستجدني اشر لك لفهم كلامك وقلت



			2. ومن الذي قال أن هذا لا يشار اليه في التعليق النصي لاي شبه عالم وليس  عالم !!!! بل أن كتابات الآباء يجرى عليها نفس الفعل انفسها وهو ما يعرف  بأسم التنقيح النقدي للمصادر النقدية للعهد الجديد او التنقيح النقدي  لمصادر العهد الجديد !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




انا اعرف تماما ماذا تقصد ولكنك لا تريد أن تأتي بالمصدر الثاني الذي ذكر الأرمينية لصالح قراءة الأنبياء !!
فماذا افعل انا لك !
تسأل عن المصدر وعندما نجيبك لا تجبنا !




			للاسف انا لا املك الاصدار الثالث سواء المصحح او غير المصحح ، فقط الاصدار  الرابع ذكر الارمينية في شواهد اشعياء لأن الارمينية المستخدمه هي نسخه  نقدية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اعرف كل هذا ، وتذكر أن في بحثي انا لا اضع النسخ المنقحة بل أضع القوائم النصية التي تشهد للقراءات بحسب كلام العلماء فلا تخلط بين هذا وذاك !!!


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى الآن لا اعرف اين مشكلتك !؟ وهذا سيدفعني للتبليغ عن الموضوع وتنظيفه لان الحوار اصبح غير مجدي 
فإن كنت ترى اني اخطأت في شيء فقله لاراجعه وان كنت على حق فسأعتذر واصححه بلا ادني تردد وإن كان لا إعتراض لدي ، فلا تشغل اوقاتنا بمثل هذا الكلام !
*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> فالسبب في وضع الأرمينية لكلا القراءتين ليس هو إنقسام مخطوطاتها ! بل هو ذكرها في مصدر بصالح قراءة معينة ومصدر أخر لصالح القراءة الأخرى ولذلك طلبت منك مرتين أن تأتي لنا بتأيديها كما وضعه لجنة اليو بي اس مرة ومرة أخرى من العالم ريتشارد ويلسون !!


اذا هل هذا معناه ان احدهما خاطئ والاخر صحيح؟
وبالمناسبة ممكن معلومات عن ريتشارد ويلسون لأنه لا يوجد عالم نقدي معروف بهذا الاسم



> من الذي قال أصلا ان هناك خلاف بين مـخــطــوطــاتـهــا ؟؟؟


اذا لا خلاف بين المخطوطات الارمينية ؟ ارجوا التوضيح اذا كنت مخطئ

ا





> كرر الكلام !
> بأن تأتي اولا ( بشكل عام ) بتأريخ الترجمة ومن ثم لو كانت الكلمة المختلف عليها في الهامش فلابد أن تأتي بفصل تاريخها عن تاريخ المتن الأصلي لها وإلا فستكون من نفس زمن الترجمة !!


تاريخ الترجمة للقرن الثالث او الرابع كما نبهنا الزميل شمس الحق هنا
والمخطوط القبطي البحيري الوحيد الموضوع ليكون شاهد لقراءة الانبياء لا اعرف مصدر يتحدث عن فرق بين زمن الهامش والمتن (هل تعرف انت؟).
السؤال مرة اخري انا لا اتحدث عن الترجمة القبطية انا اتحدث عن مخطوطات الترجمة القبطية البحيرية ، هناك مخطوط واحد شهد لقراءة الانبياء هذا المخطوط كيف نعرف انه قديم او حديث؟
اكرر الحديث عن مخطوط وليس عن ترجمة فلا علاقة بين تاريخ المخطوط وتاريخ الترجمة ذاتها.


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مع العلم ياعزيزى انك معترف بان الذى تنقل منه لم يتحرى الدقة واخطأ كثيرا فى اخطاء تصل لحد البلاهه  فى معلومات بسيطة بجانب البتر والتدليس والاستهبال المعتمد وبالبلدى كدا عمل مما مفيش موضوع وهذا شيمة المصريين الرغى على الفاضى 
فلو كان نفس الشخص دا مسيحى كنتوا سبتوا الموضوع كله ومسكتوا فى الاخطاء وكتبتوا فضيحة مش عارف مين 
لكن دى مش اسلوبنا اللى رد على الموضوع رد موضوعيا بعيد عن الشخصنة ولو غلط يتعلم المرة الجاية وياخد باله
هو دا الفرق بين المسيحى القوى الواثق من كتابه اللى يقدر بقوة مسيحه  ان يسحق كل قوة معاند تقوم ضده وضد معرفته وبين مفلس يترك الموضوع ويبحث عن اخطاء ليبعد الناس عن قراءة نقد الفكر الذى يؤمن بيه *
*والى الان لم نرى من سيادتك سوى كلام فارغ ولم تتدخل فى صلب الموضوع 
تركت كل مادة البحث وتسال اسئلة طفولية عن تأريخات انتهينا منها قبل ولادتى وودلاتك وولادة من تنقل منه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			اذا هل هذا معناه ان احدهما خاطئ والاخر صحيح؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا خارج نطاق بحثي ، فانا انقل الحقائق ولا احقق مع العلماء .. سأبلغ عن الموضوع




			وبالمناسبة ممكن معلومات عن ريتشارد ويلسون لأنه لا يوجد عالم نقدي معروف بهذا الاسم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ، لا تعليق ، ابحث عن اسمه بالعربي او الإنجليزي .... 




			اذا لا خلاف بين المخطوطات الارمينية ؟ ارجوا التوضيح اذا كنت مخطئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجب على قدر السؤال ، 

        من الذي قال أصلا ان هناك خلاف بين مـخــطــوطــاتـهــا ؟؟؟ 




			والمخطوط القبطي البحيري الوحيد الموضوع ليكون شاهد لقراءة الانبياء لا  اعرف مصدر يتحدث عن فرق بين زمن الهامش والمتن (هل تعرف انت؟).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما يكون هناك خلاف فستجد من يشير 
أم تظن انه من المنطقي ان يكون الهامش والمتن من نفس الناسخ ويتم تأريخهم الى ازمنة مختلفة متباعدة !!؟؟؟؟؟ سبحانك ربي !




			السؤال مرة اخري انا لا اتحدث عن الترجمة القبطية انا اتحدث عن مخطوطات  الترجمة القبطية البحيرية ، هناك مخطوط واحد شهد لقراءة الانبياء هذا  المخطوط كيف نعرف انه قديم او حديث؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لنعد قليلا الى كلامي فستجدني أقول لك




			بأن تأتي بتمييز زمن القراءة التي في الهامش عن زمن النص الذي في المتن ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





فهل لك ان تخبرني بعالم يقول هذا حتى اصحح كلامي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


فالقصة انها لسيت في الهامش او لا كما فهمت بالخطأ ، بل هى ان هذه القراءة التي في الهامش والتي هى في بعض المخطوطات للبحيرية هل تعود لنفس الزمن او لا !!

اكرر سؤالي قبلما ينظف الموضوع وتقول انهم يهربون او ما إلى ذلك !




بأن تأتي بتمييز زمن القراءة التي في الهامش عن زمن النص الذي في المتن ؟

فهل لك ان تخبرني بعالم يقول هذا حتى اصحح كلامي ؟






			اكرر الحديث عن مخطوط وليس عن ترجمة فلا علاقة بين تاريخ المخطوط وتاريخ الترجمة ذاتها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا ما اطلب منك دليلا عليه او عكسه ! ولم تأت !!

لكي تقول انه لا علاقة لابد أن تثبت الإختلاف بين تأريخ المخطوط وبين تاريخ الترجمة نفسها !
فهلا أخبرتنا !!!


سيتم تبليغ المدير لتنظيف الموضوع بدلا من هذا التشيت
*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> والى الان لم نرى من سيادتك سوى كلام فارغ ولم تتدخل فى صلب الموضوع
> تركت كل مادة البحث وتسال اسئلة طفولية عن تأريخات انتهينا منها قبل ولادتى وودلاتك وولادة من تنقل منه


ربما هي طفولية بالنسبة لك , لكنها بكل تاكيد ليست طفولية بالنسبة لغيرك. هذا شانك بكل تاكيد وحدك
القضية عزيزي اننا يجب ان نفهم معني وضع القوائم المخطوطاتيه في دعم القراءات
فليس معني ان مخطوط واحد دعم قراءة من ترجمة معينه انه بامكاننا ان نقول ان القراءة تؤرخ بتاريخ الترجمة وليس المخطوط.

هذا هو السؤال والقضية برمتها .. عددته حضرتك امرا تافها طفوليا .. فلا مشكل لدي


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			ربما هي طفولية بالنسبة لك , لكنها بكل تاكيد ليست طفولية بالنسبة لغيرك. هذا شانك بكل تاكيد وحدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع لغيره من الأطفال لانه ليس طفل !




			القضية عزيزي اننا يجب ان نفهم معني وضع القوائم المخطوطاتيه في دعم القراءات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من الذي يجب ان يفهم ؟
واين افهمتنا ؟؟




			فليس معني ان مخطوط واحد دعم قراءة من ترجمة معينه انه بامكاننا ان نقول ان القراءة تؤرخ بتاريخ الترجمة وليس المخطوط.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال هذا في كل التعليقات النصية ؟ ما هذا الهراء ؟
إذا كانت التعليقات نفسها تضعها في الشواهد !!




			هذا هو السؤال والقضية برمتها .. عددته حضرتك امرا تافها طفوليا .. فلا مشكل لدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع هذا أمر طفولي ، فالقصة كلها تكتسب قوتها في خطأ الإقتباس وليس في التحليل النقدي لها


فسأفترض معك قراءة الأنبياء واقول لك ، ما المشكلة فيها ؟
و سأقتبس معك قراءة اشعياء واقول لك ، ما المشكلة فيها ؟ !

لن تجد ولا في هذه ولا في تلك !!!!

*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

م





> مممممممممممممممممممممممممم ، لا تعليق ، ابحث عن اسمه بالعربي او الإنجليزي ....


اذا من حق اي باحث ان يشكك في صحه بحثك والمصادر الذي تنقل عنها لانه ليس معني ان ريتشارد ويلسون قام بعمل قائمه مخطوطات للقراءات انه قد صار عالما والا فاي شخص يعمل قوائم ويضع بها ما يحلو له ويكون ردنا (نحن ننقل الحقائق ولا نحقق مع العلماء)
بكل بساطة ريتشارد ويلسون ليس عالما نقديا من الاساس !!



> من الذي قال أصلا ان هناك خلاف بين مـخــطــوطــاتـهــا ؟؟؟


بكل يساطة لا اعرف من قال ... انا اقول ان وضعها الصحيح في اشعياء ومصدري هو اشهر واكبر مرجع نقدي معترف به عالميا وهو يو بي اس
واي قول غير ذلك فهذا معناه انهم مخطئين ويجب علي القائل تقديم ما يثبت خطئهم وصحه مايقوله



> بأن تأتي بتمييز زمن القراءة التي في الهامش عن زمن النص الذي في المتن ؟


ربي !!
عزيزي انا لا اميز والله العظيم لا اميز انا اقول المخطوط (سواء اكان هامشا او متنا ) الذي يحوي قراءة الانبياء هل هو مخطوط قديم ام لا؟
بس



> لكي تقول انه لا علاقة لابد أن تثبت الإختلاف بين تأريخ المخطوط وبين تاريخ الترجمة نفسها !
> فهلا أخبرتنا !!!


جميل .. بكل بساطة لا يوجد مخطوط قبطي بحيري يحوي انجيل مرقس يعود للقرن الثالث او الرابع بلا خلاف بين العلماء
اخبرني بقه المخطوط الذي يحوي قراءة الانبياء هل هو مخطوط قديم ام لا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ربما هي طفولية بالنسبة لك , لكنها بكل تاكيد ليست طفولية بالنسبة لغيرك. هذا شانك بكل تاكيد وحدك
> القضية عزيزي اننا يجب ان نفهم معني وضع القوائم المخطوطاتيه في دعم القراءات
> فليس معني ان مخطوط واحد دعم قراءة من ترجمة معينه انه بامكاننا ان نقول ان القراءة تؤرخ بتاريخ الترجمة وليس المخطوط.
> 
> هذا هو السؤال والقضية برمتها .. عددته حضرتك امرا تافها طفوليا .. فلا مشكل لدي


*انا اخترت كلمة طفولية علشان يبقى وقعها اخف حدة
لكنى الان اقول انه من العته ان نترك مخطوطات النص البيزنطى ومخطوطاته التى تعد بالالاف والتى تشهد لقراءة فى الانبياء وتقولى هو المخطوط القبطى اللى بيشهد لقراءة فى الانبياء يرجع لتاريخ كام
يرجع لعصر البابا شنودة  فهو يشهد ايضا لقراءة فى الانبياء المسجلة وبقوة فى النص البيزنطى بالالاف 
عزيزى لو ازلت المخطوط القبطى الذى لا يمثل اى ثقل فى تحديد القراءة الاصل لن يتغير الحال 
فالمنطقى ان تعترض على الالاف المخطوطات التى تشهد للنص المسلم-ان كان لديك او لغيرك اعتراض- وليس مخطوطات تتدعم هذا النص ولا تستخدم للفصل النقدى لصالح اصولية نص من عدمه*


----------



## islamic2001 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا اخترت كلمة طفولية علشان يبقى وقعها اخف حدة
> لكنى الان اقول انه من العته ان نترك مخطوطات النص البيزنطى ومخطوطاته التى تعد بالالاف والتى تشهد لقراءة فى الانبياء


هل تعرف من القائل:


> اريد ان اوضح
> المشكك حاول ان يتلاعب بقلة خبرة البعض بانه ذكر مخطوطات كثيره جدا يوناني عددهم 400 ر*غم ان كلهم يندرجوا تحت شهاده واحد هي البيزنطيه *
> byz
> وهذا لايهام البعض ان المخطوطات التي فيها العدد ناقص كثيره جدا وهذا غير صحيح لان شهادة البيزنطيه شهاده حديثه بعد القرن الثاني عشر وتقيم بشهاده واحده فقط



بالمناسبة الاغلبيه العظمي من علماء النقد النصي اليوم لا يقرون باللهث خلف الاف المخطوطات للنص البيزنطي
فهل يصح ان اقول انه من العته ان يترك علماء النقد النصي مخطوطات النص البيزنطى ومخطوطاته التى تعد بالالاف والتى تشهد لقراءة فى الانبياء ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			اذا من حق اي باحث ان يشكك في صحه بحثك والمصادر الذي تنقل عنها لانه ليس  معني ان ريتشارد ويلسون قام بعمل قائمه مخطوطات للقراءات انه قد صار عالما  والا فاي شخص يعمل قوائم ويضع بها ما يحلو له ويكون ردنا (نحن ننقل الحقائق  ولا نحقق مع العلماء)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطع هذا صحيح لو كان الباحث من أمثالك ، او من امثال من أخطأ الأخطاء البيغة التي ذكرناها !
فليس على الـ " باحث " حرج !!!




			بكل بساطة ريتشارد ويلسون ليس عالما نقديا من الاساس !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اهلا وسهلا !!!



			بكل يساطة لا اعرف من قال ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وبكل بساطة أبسط من بساطتك أقول لك ، امال بتسأل ليه ؟




			انا اقول ان وضعها الصحيح في اشعياء ومصدري هو اشهر واكبر مرجع نقدي معترف به عالميا وهو يو بي اس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه الجملة تنهي المشكلة بتوضيح مدى علمك حقاً 

فأنت تعترف بما هو معك فقط وتبني كلامك وكأن لا يوجد مراجع اخرى أحدث واقيم من اليو بي اس ، رغم اني لا اعرف من الذي اختلف اصلا مع اليو بي اس !!





			واي قول غير ذلك فهذا معناه انهم مخطئين ويجب علي القائل تقديم ما يثبت خطئهم وصحه مايقوله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اثبت خطأهم !!
فليس عدم الذكر يدل على عدم الوجود !!
فمثلا آخر يضاف الى المثل السابق هو عدم ذكر اليو بي اس لقائمة الآباء لكل قراءة في كل الكتاب !!! 

وانت لا تعرف من الأساس من اين نحصل عليها !!!




			عزيزي انا لا اميز والله العظيم لا اميز انا اقول المخطوط (سواء اكان هامشا  او متنا ) الذي يحوي قراءة الانبياء هل هو مخطوط قديم ام لا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التكرار يعلم الشطار 

 فالقصة انها لسيت في الهامش او لا كما فهمت بالخطأ ، بل هى ان هذه القراءة  التي في الهامش والتي هى في بعض المخطوطات للبحيرية هل تعود لنفس الزمن او  لا !!




			جميل .. بكل بساطة لا يوجد مخطوط قبطي بحيري يحوي انجيل مرقس يعود للقرن الثالث او الرابع بلا خلاف بين العلماء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بكل بساطة عليك إثبات هذا  وايضا اثبات عدمه !!




			اخبرني بقه المخطوط الذي يحوي قراءة الانبياء هل هو مخطوط قديم ام لا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ما عليك فعله انت لأنه لم يتم توضيحه في كل التعليقات النصية التي رأيتها وينبغي عليك لتغير هذا القرار ان تأتي بدليل يقول عكس هذا الإجماع الذي لم يذكر الإختلاف بين المخطوط والترجمة !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			بالمناسبة الاغلبيه العظمي من علماء النقد النصي اليوم لا يقرون باللهث خلف الاف المخطوطات للنص البيزنطي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا من الجهل ما كان ان يقال !

لأنهم جميعا علماء للنص النقدي وليس النص المستلم !!
ويوجد فرق بين النصين فهل انت الآن تناقش اختلافهم الذي كان ومازال مشهد للنقاش بين الكل !!!؟




			فهل يصح ان اقول انه من العته ان يترك علماء النقد النصي مخطوطات النص  البيزنطى ومخطوطاته التى تعد بالالاف والتى تشهد لقراءة فى الانبياء ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


علماء النقد النصي هم علماء النص النقدي الذي يعتمد على الأقلية في المخطوطات وحجتهم في ذلك هو قولهم بدقة هذه المخطوطات ، هذا رأي ، وعلى الجانب الآخر تجد أن علماء النص المستلم يقرون بأن هذه المخطوطات بعينها هى مثال فاسد جدا للإستشهاد النصي ويرون انها تمت في حقبة زمنية لا تجعلنا نثق بها بكل هذه الثقة بالإضافة الى الأخطاء النسخية التي بها !!!!

فهل ستحل انت هذا الإشكال الذي يبحث فيه العلماء منذ ويسكوت و هورت و وليام بورجون !!!؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع و عدم الخروج لمواضيع جانبية لكي لا نشتت الحوار.


----------

